
Kazakhstan Government Blocks Internet and Mobile Networks - techiediy
http://www.techieinsider.com/news/13610
======
joejohnson
Also, I read that today is Kazakhstan's 20th anniversary.

------
mise
In the oil city of Zhanaozen.

